# Tivo Suggestions: Sort by date/time



## fotoryder (Jun 26, 2004)

I wish that there was a function to sort the Tivo Suggestions (under Pick Programs to Record) by the time and date of broadcast. When I go into that option, I often want to see what Tivo suggestions will be playing in the near future.


----------

